# Shampoo for blonde hair/ Violet Shampoo



## slowdownbaby (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I have been wondering about these questions for quiet some time now, and I was hoping you could help me, blond or not 
I have natural blond hair that I have been dying it brown, red, wtv color for 4 years. Since it was damaging my hair, I did go back to blond 2 years ago, but I did it again, I dyed it darker this month and I really like it because I'm tanned too, but my roots are growing and they are much lighter than the medium blonde I have on my hair. I will dye it again lighter next month, but I'm noticing some yellow undetones on my hair (which I hate) and I've heard that a violet shampoo takes the brassiness and the yellowness out of the hair. Plus, before I dye it, I was thiking of a shampoo which makes the hair go lighter, like the John Fried Go Blonde shampoo, but I don't know what to do, because it can make my hair more yellow |:

So if any of you know a good and not pricey violet shampoo please share with me I will be very appreciated. 
Note that I'm from Portugal, so I can only buy from websites which ships to Europe  

Thank You!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Aug 18, 2009)

Clairol Shimmerlights or John Frieda Tone Restoring are both purple shampoos which are really good. Shimmerlights can make your hair go very ashy though so I only use that about once a week on its own and mixed with my normal shampoo all the other times


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_Clairol Shimmerlights or John Frieda Tone Restoring are both purple shampoos which are really good. Shimmerlights can make your hair go very ashy though so I only use that about once a week on its own and mixed with my normal shampoo all the other times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you! From the avatar, you have beautiful hair!


----------



## NeonKitten (Aug 18, 2009)

hmm my favorite violet shampoo is the paul mitchell platinum shampoo. its always knocked out my brassiness


----------



## Modmom (Aug 18, 2009)

My mom is a hairstylist and she does my very light blonde color for me in her salon (I'm a little bit lighter than my avatar pic right now with no gold tones).  She gave me KMS Vitality Blonde Shampoo and conditioner (white bottle, purple lid) to help keep out any gold or yellow undertones.  It won't turn your hair ashy like some other violet shampoos will.  I tried one once many, many years ago that turned my hair purple whenever I was in a department store under their garish lights  LOL

This KMS stuff smells really good too.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_hmm my favorite violet shampoo is the paul mitchell platinum shampoo. its always knocked out my brassiness_

 
I agree this is by far my favorite blonde shampoo!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_My mom is a hairstylist and she does my very light blonde color for me in her salon (I'm a little bit lighter than my avatar pic right now with no gold tones).  She gave me KMS Vitality Blonde Shampoo and conditioner (white bottle, purple lid) to help keep out any gold or yellow undertones.  It won't turn your hair ashy like some other violet shampoos will.  I tried one once many, many years ago that turned my hair purple whenever I was in a department store under their garish lights  LOL

This KMS stuff smells really good too._

 
Do you use it everyday? I'm afraid my hair turns purple xD


----------



## Modmom (Aug 18, 2009)

I wash my hair about every 2nd day because its very limp if I don't.  I have thin hair, but a TON of it.  I asked my mom about it turning my hair purple and she assured me it won't.  She's platinum blonde and she uses it too.


----------



## makeup_mom (Aug 19, 2009)

To keep your blondes blonde and to keep minerals from your water to change your color, i really like paul mitchell platinum blonde, shimmerlights by clariol, or So Silver by Matrix.  Sometimes it does depend on what line you are using to color your hair too.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 19, 2009)

do these kind of shampoos work on uncolored blonde hair too?


----------



## merlegirl (Aug 19, 2009)

Pravana just came out with a new one its a white bottle and its a brightening shampoo. The actual color is blue. At the salon i work at we use Redken and they have a good conditioner in the blonde glam line.....they just changed the name it used to be pure pearl go to their site and you should find it. Its more of a purple.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks you guys! You have been so helpful  I will definitively try those!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_do these kind of shampoos work on uncolored blonde hair too?_

 
I guess. Because these shampoos are made to take the brassiness and the orange/yellow tones that our hair might have  My sister has natural light brown hair,and she has to use it too because it's becoming too orange, I guess because of the sun \: 

And even when my hair turns it's original light blonde shade, I will still use it


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Sep 3, 2009)

I completely LOVE 
Schwarzkopf BC Bonacure Hairtherapy Color Save True Silver Shampoo! It is amazing what it does to hair...  One n Only Shiny Silver, Nexxus Simply Silver are good too. But the former is the BEST!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 3, 2009)

another vote for paul mitchell here
so silver (matrix) is another good choice


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I just bought Clairol Shimmer Lights! I will try all the ones you recommended to me, one every month! I have to order them online like ebay, so I choose this one, because it was less expensive for me with the shipping and all.

Once again, thahk you! If you know more good ones, tell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also if you know any good online store that shipps to europe tell me as well!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 30, 2009)

OhOh!!! I'm so excited! I was just reading/researching about this topic for violet shampoo. Try Patene's Sliver Expressions! There has been rave reviews on this shampoo. It's supposed to be for silver/white/grey hairs but blondes love it, cause it neutralizes any dull yellowness/brassiness. It's inexpensive, give it a shot and let me know how you like it! Yay, I'm so glad I could help


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_OhOh!!! I'm so excited! I was just reading/researching about this topic for violet shampoo. Try Patene's Sliver Expressions! There has been rave reviews on this shampoo. It's supposed to be for silver/white/grey hairs but blondes love it, cause it neutralizes any dull yellowness/brassiness. It's inexpensive, give it a shot and let me know how you like it! Yay, I'm so glad I could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will try it for sure! Thank you!!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 2, 2009)

also, something I do to keep the yellow from my platinum from being yellowy is I rum manic panic virgin snow thru it. Its vegan, safe and stays for a long time. Special Effects makes a nice one as well.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 17, 2009)

im going blonde this monday! thanks for all the recs!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 17, 2009)

I use ShimmerLights --- it works well, just make sure to let it sit on your head a couple minutes (don't put it on and rinse it out immediately).

I also use Roux, which is technically made for grey hair but it has the same anti-brassiness qualities. The whitest shade they have also works. I put it in a spray bottle to cover evenly. You just spray it on damp hair and style.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 18, 2009)

I was able to find the silver pantene expressions at walmart, but where do you guys get shimmerlights and matrix so silver as well as the nexxus simply silver? i'd love to try those!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 18, 2009)

ShimmerLights is available at Sally Beauty supply stores.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

matrix is sold at salons, ulta and stuff.


----------



## pr317 (Feb 10, 2010)

I always noticed a big difference when I used this product: Aveda Blue Malva Color Conditioner . Not a shampoo, but it really helped.

  Also, it's not cheap, but Lush's Daddy-O shampoo really, really made a difference in my blonde! I always got comments after using it and people would ask if I had just gotten my hair done.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the Joico purple shampoo, and I have also been using the L'Oreal salon version. Don't remember the name. They work the same and work excellent!

I use my purple Joico every other or every third day, to keep my hair from being yellow. If I use it everyday my hair gets an unpleasant purple sheen to it, but using it every other og every third day just gives it that perfect crispy feel to it and keeps it from being too yellow.

Love it!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 10, 2010)

I use Clairol shimmerlights on my light brown/dark blonde hair and it helps tone down brassiness. My sister has lighter hair with super light highlights and it helps her hair even more! She used it one time after a dye job and her hair was perfectly toned. I have to use it more often though because my hair isn't that blonde. It really does work! If you got to Sally's you can get the giant pump bottle that hair salon's always have for a really good deal.


----------



## Caderas (Feb 10, 2010)

the two blonde-based shampoo's i know of are Lush's Daddy-O and Bedhead's Dumb Blonde!  (i'm not blonde, so i can't say how they work!)


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_do these kind of shampoos work on uncolored blonde hair too?_

 
of course! =)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

My favourite violet shampoo for my blonde highlights is John Frieda Sheer Blonde Color Renew shampoo!


----------



## mern (Jul 9, 2010)

i use AG sterling silver


----------



## psychotums (May 24, 2012)

I'm very curious about this topic. I have very thin, sort of lifeless hair. It's like a dark honey blonde with warm undertones. I am looking for a change without doing any colour (I've also experience some thinning over the past year, so I don't want to do anything drastic) so I was wondering is a purple shampoo/conditioner can give my dull hair a little lift, maybe even cool it down a little bit without colour. Have any other natural blondes tried this out? I'm also wondering if anyone knows of any purple shampoos with volumizing properties?


----------



## Jessical0984 (Jun 1, 2012)

@psychotums, clairol shimmerlights will take out some of the warm tones and even though it is not a volumizing shampoo, it strips out a lot of residue making your hair seem to be more voluminous. You will need to use a good conditioner after using the shampoo. Hope this helps.


----------

